

Show HN: Easily convert Apigee WADL to JSON for use with IODocs - jeremiak
https://github.com/jeremiak/wadl-to-iodocs

======
jeremiak
Small script to easily convert WADL files to JSON, formatted to be used with
IODocs - would love some feedback

